# حوائط سواتر ألومنيوم و زجاج



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

حوائط سواتر ألومنيوم و زجاج

جزء (1) : عام
1/1	يتضمن القسم
‌أ-	نظام إطارات قطاعات الألومنيوم المفرغة.
‌ب-	ألواح الزجاج الظاهر وألواح زجاج الحشو.
‌ج-	الملحقات و الإكسسوارات الأخرى اللازمة شاملة موقفات انتشار الحريق المتكاملة ببلاطات الأدوار والمواد المرنة المانعة للتسرب على كامل المحيط.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

/2	المراجع
أ - aama	الجمعية الأمريكية للصانع المعماري
aama حوائط السواتر المعدنية والنوافذ وواجهات المخازن والمداخل - كتيب المواصفات الإرشادي
aama حوائط السواتر الألومنيوم كتيب التصميم الإرشادي
aama كتيب حوائط السواتر رقم (10) – وقاية ومناولة الألومنيوم المعماري من المصنع إلى الموقع 
aama الجزء (11) - أحمال الرياح التصميمية للمباني وطبقات الأسوار - اختبار نفق الرياح
aama 501 طرق اختبار حوائط السواتر المعدنية
aama 603.8 متطلبات أداء وخطوات اختبار طبقات الأصباغ العضوية لقطاعات الألومنيوم المبثوق
aama 605.2 مواصفات الطبقات العضوية عالية الأداء على القطاعات والشرائح المعمارية
aama 606.1 مواصفات وطرق معاينة تشطيبات الألوان الانودية المتكاملة للألومنيوم المعماري 
aama 607.1 مواصفات وطرق معاينة التشطيبات الانودية الجيدة للألومنيوم المعماري
aama 608.1 مواصفات وطرق معاينة تشطيبات الألوان الانودية الكهربائية بالغمر للألومنيوم المعماري
aamatrl-al التحكم في الصوت لحوائط السواتر الألومنيوم والنوافذ
aama fc-1 اختبار التأكد بالموقع من تسرب المياه لحوائط سواتر الألومنيوم
ب - astm	الجمعية الأمريكية للاختبار والمواد 
ansi /astm a36 الصلب الإنشائي 
ansi /astm a386 طلاء المنتجات الصلب بطبقات الزنك المجلفنة الساخنة بطريقة الغمس الساخن
ansi /astm a446 خطوات طلاء الألواح الصلب بطبقات الزنك (المجلفنة) بطريقة الغمس الساخن النوعية الإنشائية
ansi /astm b209 ألواح و شرائح الألومنيوم وسبائك الألومنيوم
ansi /astm b221 سـبائك ألومنيوم القضبان المبثوقة والمصبعات والأسلاك والأشكال والقطاعات المفرغة
ansi /astm e283 معدل تسرب الهواء من النوافذ الخارجية وحوائط السواتر والأبواب 
ansi /astm e330 الأداء الإنشائي للنوافذ الخارجية وحوائط السواتر والأبواب بضغط هواء منتظم ومتغير
astm e413 تصنيف تحديد مستويات انتقال الصوت
ج - sspc مجلس دهان المنشآت الصلب 
sp-10 العزل الحراري في المباني 
ps-12.00 الكتيب الإرشادي لاختيار أنظمة الطلاء بالزنك


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

1/3	وصف النظام
أ -	نظام حوائط سواتر ألومنيوم وزجاج شاملا قطاعات الألومنيوم الأنبوبية المفرغة وإطار التثبيت الذاتي ويتم التصنيع والتشطيب الأولى بالمصنع ويزود بزجاج معماري عاكس حسب الموضح بالرسومات شاملا حشوات الأركان وستائر الشرائح (Louvers) والتشطيبات التكميلية والمثبتات والملحقات اللازمة.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

1/4	متطلبات النظام
أ -	عام : توريد نظام حوائط سواتر ألومنيوم و زجاج تحقق المتطلبات التالية بناء على الاختبارات المطبقة قبل التصنيع :
1-	اجتياز متطلبات الحمل الذاتي والإزاحة الحرارية والإنشائية المحددة بدون فشل ويعني الفشل أي من الحالات الآتية :
أ)	اجتياز الحدود المحددة لمعدلات تسرب الهواء و المياه .
ب)	انتقال الاجهادات من عناصر إطار النظام إلى الألواح الزجاجية شاملا الاجهادات نتيجة الإزاحة الحرارية أو الإنشائية .
ب-	الزجاج : تكون ألواح الزجاج معزولة حراريا و ماديا عن عناصر الإطار .
ج-	يكون النظام قابلا لإعادة الضبط من الداخل فيما عدا زجاج الأركان فيكون قابلا لإعادة الضبط من الخارج . 
د-	حمل الرياح : توريد نظام حوائط سواتر ألومنيوم وزجاج شاملا المثبتات القابلة لتحمل اجهادات حمل الرياح تحت الضغط الموجب أو السالب للضغط التصميمي المحدد وفقا لمتطلبات الجمعية الأمريكية للمهندسين المدنيين asce-7 الأحمال التصميمية الأدنى للمباني والمنشآت الأخرى 6.4.2 "الخطوات التحليلية"
هـ-	يكون التصميم وأبعاد المكونات لتحمل الأحمال الذاتية والإزاحة المتأرجحة نتيجة أحمال الرياح المؤثرة بعزم الأنحاء الأقصى.
و-	حدود الترخيم لعناصر الإطار في اتجاه عمودي على مستوى الحائط يجب أن لا تزيد عن 1/175 من البحر الصافي أو 19 مم أيهما اقل ، في حالة التغطية الكاملة بمواد الزجاج . في حالة تأثير النظام على الألواح الجبسية أو أسطح البياض تكون حدود الترخيم لعناصر الإطار في اتجاه عمودي على مستوى الحائط لا تزيد عن 1/360 من البحر الصافي أو 19 مم أيهما اقل.
ز-	ملائمة النظام : بدون أي تلف للنظام أو المكونات أو الحشوات أو أضرار الإحكام أو الإزاحة بين مكونات النظام أو الإزاحة بين النظام وعناصر الإطار المحيط أو نتيجة الأحمال الديناميكية أو الترخيم لإطار التثبيت الإنشائي أو انكماش الأعمدة الخرسانية الإنشائية للمباني أو زحف العناصر الإنشائية الخرسانية أو زيادة ترخيم طرف وسط بحر البلاطة عن 1/175 أو 19 مم بحد أقصى.
ح-	أداء الاختبار : توريد نظام حوائط سواتر ألومنيوم وزجاج لا يسبب فشل المواد أو خطر إنشائي أو إحداث تشوه دائم لعناصر الإطار الرئيسي تتعدى 0.2% من البحر الصافي عند الاختبار طبقا لمقاييس astm e330 ويحقق التالي:
1-	ضغط الاختبار : الضغط التصميمي 150% من الضغط الموجب والضغط السالب لحمل الرياح التصميمى.
2-	الفترة الزمنية : وفقا لمتطلبات تصميم سرعة الرياح أسرع (1) ميل من سرعة الرياح لدرجة التعرض المناسبة.
ط-	متوسط التوصيل الحراري : توريد نظام حوائط سواتر ألومنيوم وزجاج بمتوسط معامل توصيل حراريu value 2.5 w/m2 c° 
ك-	معدل عزل الصوت خلال حوائط النظام (من الخارج للداخل)stc 32 على الأقل مقاس وفقا لمقاييس aama tir or astm e413 
ل-	تسرب الهواء بعد التجميع : تكون حدود تسرب الهواء 0.3 لتر/ث/م2 من مساحة الحوائط المثبتة عند اختبارها وفقا لمقاييس aama 501 or ansi/astm e283 تحت ضغط هواء استاتيكي 299 باسكال.
م‌-	تسرب المياه : منعدم بالقياس وفقا لمقاييس aama 501 or astm e331 .
ن‌-	يوفر النظام تمدد وانكماش بمكونات النظام والحادث بدورة درجة حرارة بمدى 95 درجة مئوية خلال مدة 12 ساعة بدون إحداث تأثير ضار على مكونات النظام.
‌س-	يتم تصريف المياه المتسربة للوصلات والمتكثفة بمجاري الزجاج أو المتجمعة نتيجة الرطوبة بأي من أجزاء النظام إلى الخارج بنظام صرف متكامل .
‌ع-	يتم حفظ مكونات النظام من الأتربة والرطوبة أثناء التجميع وبعد النقل للموقع وأثناء وبعد التركيب.
‌ف-	يتم تقوية نظام حوائط السواتر وليلائم مجارى توجيه غسيل النوافذ ويتم توفير مثبتات كافية للتثبيت المناسب لتحمل الأحمال الناتجة عن معدات النظافة بدون إحداث تلف لنظام الحوائط.
‌ص-	لا تقبل الأصوات الناشئة عن اهتزازات أو صفير الرياح أو الأصوات الناشئة عن الإزاحة نتيجة التمدد الحراري أو الإزاحة الحرارية المنتقلة إلى عناصر المبنى الأخرى أو أي احتكاك أو تفكك أو ضعف بأي من أجزاء النظام.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

1/5	التقديمات
أ -	رسومات الورشة : تحدد أبعاد مكونات النظام ومتطلبات فتحات الإطار والتفاوتات والترخيم المتوقع تحت تأثير الأحمال وتأثير الأعمال المتعلقة ونظام شبكة التصريف ومواضع وتفاصيل وصلات التمدد والوصلات الإنشائية واللحام المطلوب بالموقع.
ب-	بيانات المنتج
1- تقديم أبعاد المكونات ووصف المكونات للتجميع والتثبيت والتقوية والزجاج والحشوات وتفاصيل مجاري التصريف الداخلية ومخطط سريان المياه .
2-	بيانات المنتجات : تقدم الخصائص الطبيعية وحدود الأبعاد ومتطلبات التركيب الخاصة لعناصر الإطار الإنشائي.
ج -	يتم تقديم عدد (2) عينة مقاس300 ×300مم توضح التشطيب قبل النهائي لسطح الألومنيوم ووحدات الزجاج الموصفة وشرائح الحشو العازلة ونوعية مواد الزجاج موضحا الحواف والزوايا.
د-	تقارير الاختبار : تقديم البيانات الهندسية الأساسية ونتائج الاختبار للاختبارات المختلفة والتي يجب أن توافق معايير الأداء المطلوبة وتقدم المعلومات والبيانات الأخرى المطلوبة.
هـ-	تعليمات تركيب الصانع : تحدد خطوات التركيب الخاصة والتعليمات والتوصيات الأخرى.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

1/7	مؤهلات الصانع والقائم بالتركيب
أ-	الصانع : شركة متخصصة بتصنيع أنظمة حوائط السواتر الألومنيوم بخبرة سابقة 10 سنوات على الأقل.
ب-	القائم بتركيب النظام كاملا : شركة مؤهلة من صانع النظام ومعتمدة من المهندس.
ج-	يتم تصميم مكونات هيكل التثبيت الإنشائي تحت إشراف مباشر من مهندس متخصص ذو خبرة في تصميم هذه الأعمال .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

1/8	النموذج 
‌أ-	يقدم نموذج بكامل دور شامل الوحدات البينية ووحدات الزوايا والأعتاب والزجاج وألواح الحشو . يتم التجميع بحيث يوضح مكونات التجميع شاملة مواد الزجاج ونظام الصرف والملحقات والمثبتات والمواد المرنة المحيطة.
‌ب-	قد لا يستخدم النموذج كجزء من العمل .

1/9	النقل والمناولة والتخزين 
أ -	يتم توريد و تخزين وحماية ومناولة المنتجات للموقع بعناية طبقا لتعليمات الصانع.
ب-	يتم مناولة اعمال هذا القسم طبقا لمتطلبات aama كتيب حوائط السواتر رقم (10) .
ج-	يتم حماية أسطح الألومنيوم ولا يتم استخدام الورق اللاصق أو طبقات الرش اللاصقة للأسطح المعرضة لأشعة للشمس والعوامل الجوية .

1/10	الضمان 
أ -	يتم تقديم ضمان لنظام حوائط سواتر الزجاج لمدة خمس سنوات ويجب أن يتضمن الضمان تغطية كاملة للنظام والعيوب وتضمن مطابقته للمتطلبات الموصفة .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 2 ) : المنتجات
2/1	المواد والملحقات 
أ - الألومنيوم : يكون من سبيكة مقساة وفقا لتوصيات الصانع لنوعية الاستخدام والتشطيب المحدد ومطابق للمتطلبات التالية:
1-	ASTM B209 الألواح والشرائح
2-	ASTM B221	القضبان والمصبعات والأشكال والقطاعات المفرغة المشكلة بالبثق
3-	ASTM B429	المواسير والأنابيب الإنشائية المشكلة بالبثق
4- AWS A5.10 القضبان والمصبعات الملحومة كهربائيا 
‌ب-	صلب التقوية
1-	ASTM A36 القضبان والألواح والأشكال الإنشائية
2-	ASTM A611	الألواح والأسياخ المسحوبة على البارد
3-	ASTM A570	الألواح والأسياخ المدلفنة على الساخن
‌ج-	الزجاج : وحدات زجاج مزدوجة مزودة أو غير مزودة بستائر شرائح (Louvers) حسب المحدد بالرسومات والموصف بالقسم 800 08 – الزجاج .
‌د-	حشوات الزجاج : من منتجات الصانع القياسية وحدات حشو الأركان بنظام ضغط الزجاج من مادة حشو مرنة راتينجية انضغاطية وبلوكات التثبيت والمباعدات والحشو بدرجة صلابة وفقا لتوصيات الصانع.
‌ه-	المواد المانعة للتسرب لأعمال الزجاج (SEALANT) وفقا لتوصيات الصانع للاستخدامات المطلوبة. 
‌و-	المثبتات : صلب غير قابل للصدأ (STAINLESS STEEL) .
‌ز-	معالجة الطبقة التمهيدية لأسطح الصلب المجلفن : نوعية زنك مكثف .


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

2/2	المكونات
أ - وحدة هيكل النظام : قطاعات ألومنيوم الصانع القياسية مزودة بموقفات ملائمة وألواح ضغط بأبعاد وقوة كافية لتوفير تثبيت الزجاج والألواح المالئة وفتحات التصريف وألواح الانحراف والتسوية الداخلية لتناسب نظام مجاري التصريف وعوارض النموذج الداخلية لتلافى تأثير الأبخرة نتيجة حركة الهواء خلال الفراغات الداخلية.
ب - وحدات النظام المقواة : عندما تطلب - تورد قطاعات من ألواح أو الألومنيوم المشكل بالبثق للتكسية بتقوية داخلية من قطاعات وأشكال الصلب الإنشائي .
ج-	النوافذ المتحركة : تكون من نوعية الخدمة الشاقة التجارية ومطابقة للمتطلبات الموصفة بمقاييس aama 101 وكذلك القسم 520 08 - النوافذ الألومنيوم .
د-	ألواح الحشو : تكون مقواة داخليا من وحدات زجاجية بألوان تتماشى مع الزجاج وتكون كافية إنشائيا لتثبيت حوائط السواتر ومزودة بحشوة عازل ألياف زجاجية وحشوة ألومنيوم.
هـ-	أغطية الأعمدة : تكون من الألومنيوم بحشوة وبسماكة وفقا لتوصيات الصانع لضمان توفير سطح مستوي وتشطيب وفقا للمطلوب لتتماشى مع قطاعات وحدات حوائط السواتر.
و-	وزرات التغطية : (flashing) تكون من الألومنيوم بسماكة وفقا لتوصيات الصانع لضمان توفير سطح مستوي وتشطيب وفقا للمطلوب لتتماشى مع قطاعات وحدات نظام سواتر الحوائط بالأماكن الظاهرة وتكون مؤمنه بطريقة تثبيت غير ظاهرة.
ز-	شبكات الجيريليات :تورد شبكة منع دخول الطيور على المخارج وشبك منع دخول الحشرات على الأسطح الداخلية من جيريليات دخول الهواء.


----------



## architect one (21 ديسمبر 2009)

2/3	الزجاج ومواد أعمال الزجاج
أ-	الزجاج ومواد الزجاج : تكون مطابقة للمتطلبات الموصفة بالقسم 800 08 - الزجاج.

2/4	المواد المانعة للتسرب
أ-	المواد المانعة للتسرب ومواد الحشوات 
تكون مطابقة لمتطلبات القسم 900 07 المواد المانعة للتسرب للمواد المانعة للتسرب على المحيط.
ب-	المواد المانعة للتسرب للزجاج الإنشائي : تكون من مواد أساس من السيليكون من مواد فائقة الأداء من نوعية ودرجة وفقا لتوصيات الصانع للأغراض المخصصة للاستخدام .


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

2/5	التصنيع
أ-	يتم تصنيع مكونات حوائط السواتر بأقل خلوص وحشوات تباعد علي محيط الأجزاء المجمعة والتي تسمح فقط بالتركيب والحركة الديناميكية للمواد المانعة للتسرب على المحيط.
ب-	يتم تثبيت وتأمين الأركان والوصلات بدقة ويتم إحكام الوصلات بحيث تكون مستوية ومتلامسة وعازلة للعوامل الجوية
ج-	يتم إعداد مكونات النظام لتلقى أدوات تثبيت المثبتات والمثبتات في المصنع. 
د-	تنظم مستلزمات التقوية وملحقاتها لضمان عدم ظهورها للرؤيا. 
هـ-	يتم تقوية القضبان العلوية لتلقي كوابيل مجارى الستائر وملحقاتها عندما يتطلب العمل ذلك.
ه‌-	يتم تقوية عناصر الإطار التي تتعرض للأحمال الخارجية .


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

2/6	التشطيب
أ - يتم تشطيب أسطح الألومنيوم الظاهرة بتشطيب الصانع القياسي المعتمد من المهندس ويكون تشطيب طلاء بودرة الفرن ما لم يحدد خلاف ذلك بالرسومات ويكون وفقا للتالي :-
1-	تشطيب طلاء البودرة : بسماكة 60 إلى 80 ميكرون ويكون اللون وفقا لاعتماد المهندس .
ب - عناصر الصلب الغير ظاهرة : تكون مجلفنة طبقا لمتطلبات ansi/astm a386 (610 جم/م2) .
ج-	يتم دهان طبقة من دهان بيتوميني لأسطح الألومنيوم والصلب غير الظاهر والملامسة للمواد الأسمنتية وغير المماثلة.


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

جزء ( 3 ) : التنفيذ 
3/1	المعاينة 
أ)	يتم التحقق من مقاسات الفتحات بالموقع .
ب)	يتم التحقق من الأبعاد والتفاوتات وطرق الربط مع الأعمال الأخرى . 
ج)	يتم التحقق من فتحات الحوائط ومواد منع تسرب الهواء والرطوبة المطلوبة لإنجاز اعمال هذا القسم.


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا القسم.

3/2	التركيب 
أ -	يتعين الالتزام بتركيب نظام حوائط السواتر بدقة وفقا لتعليمات الصانع و طبقا للمواصفات القياسية التالية :
Aama حوائط السواتر المعدنية والنوافذ وواجهات ومداخل المخازن - كتيب المواصفات الإرشادي.
Aama حوائط السواتر الألومنيوم - كتيب التصميم الإرشادي.
ب -	يتم التثبيت للمنشأ مع تحقيق ضبط مناسب لتحقيق تفاوتات الإنشاء المطلوبة والمتطلبات القياسية الأخرى.
ج-	يتم التثبيت بحيث تكون الوحدات مستوية ومزودة بنظام تقوية مثبت بإحكام في عناصر الهيكل الإنشائي .
د -	يتم التركيب رأسيا ووفقا للمناسيب دون التواء أو انفتال والحفاظ على تفاوتات أبعاد التركيب ويتم محاذاة النظام مع عناصر العمل الأخرى.
هـ-	توفير عازل حراري للعناصر التي تخترق أو تمزق العزل الحراري للمبنى .
و-	تركب وزرة أعتاب عندما يتطلب العمل ذلك.
ز-	ينسق تركيب عازل إيقاف الحريق والهواء عند حواف بلاطة كل دور.
ح-	ينسق تركيب مواد منع تسرب الهواء والرطوبة وملحقاتها على طول محيط سطح النظام.
ط-	تركب حشوة عازل الحرارة على قطع المباعدات على طول محيط سطح التركيب لضمان حاجز عازل حراري مستمر.
ى-	تركيب إطار التشغيل وفقا للرسومات.
ك-	تركيب ستائر الشرائح والوزرات اللازمة وألواح التغطية والشبك ويتم تركيب ألواح التغطية بإحكام لمجارى الهواء.
ل-	يركب الزجاج وألواح الحشو طبقا لمتطلبات القسم 800-08 الزجاج.
م-	تركب المواد المانعة للتسرب على طول محيط الإطارات بطريقة تحقق الأداء الأمثل المطلوب لمواد الحشو ومعايير التركيب وفقا لمتطلبات القسم 900 07 المواد المرنة المانعة للتسرب.


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

3/3	التفاوتات : تكون التفاوتات وفقا للتالي : 
أ-	الحد الأقصى للانحراف رأسيا 1.5مم/م غير المجمعة أو 12مم/30م أيهما اقل.
ب-	الحد الأقصى للانحراف عن المحازاة أفقيا لوحدتين متجاورتين ومتناكبتين لا يزيد عن 0.8مم .


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

3/4	التحكم بالجودة في الموقع 
أ-	التفتيش على مراقبة الجودة لأعمال التركيب والزجاج .
ب-	اختبار عزل تسرب الهواء : يتم اختبار المساحات والنظام المركب وفقا لمتطلبات أداء النظام طبقا لمقاييس astm e783 .
ج-	اختبار عزل نفاذية الماء : بعد الانتهاء من نظام حوائط سواتر الألومنيوم والزجاج بطول 25م على الأقل وبارتفاع طابقين يتم اختبار النظام لنفاذية المياه وفقا لمتطلبات aama 501,2 (اختبار رش المياه) في مساحتين متتاليتين حسب توجيهات المهندس.
د-	يتم إصلاح أو إزالة الأعمال المعيبة أو التالفة والتي لا تحقق المتطلبات المطلوبة أو التالفة نتيجة الاختبار واستبدالها بأخرى تحقق متطلبات المواصفات .


----------



## architect one (22 ديسمبر 2009)

3/5	التنظيف والضبط 
أ -	يتم ضبط ضلف التشغيل للتشغيل الأمثل .
ب-	يتم إزالة مواد الحماية من أسطح الألومنيوم المسبقة التشطيب ومكونات النظام.
ج-	يتم تنظيف أسطح النظام بمحلول تنظيف متعادل وماء دافئ باستخدام قطع قماش ناعمة ونظيفة ويتم العناية بإزالة الأوساخ من الأركان.
د -	يتم إزالة زوائد موانع التسرب بطريقة مناسبة باستخدام مذيبات المحاليل المقبولة الأخرى من صانع المواد المانعة للتسرب .

3/6	حماية الأعمال المشطبة 
أ -	بعد اكتمال الأعمال يتم حماية الوحدات المشطبة النهائية ويتم توفير ظروف الصيانة المناسبة لتلك الأعمال بطرق مرضية ومقبولة من الصانع والقائم على التركيب والمهندس لضمان عدم حدوث أي تلفيات أو تشوهات لنظام حوائط سواتر الألومنيوم والزجاج حتى موعد التسليم الابتدائي.


----------



## Hisham_K (13 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (13 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الأفادة


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخ هشام والأخ أمنمحتب الصغير بارك الله بكما وشكراً لمروركما .


----------



## دعيج (1 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------

